# Oppo or Pioneer???



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi. I've been doing some research (on Stereophile and the like) and checked here, craigslist and eBay, and I'm a bit stuck. I need a universal player (SACD, DVD-A, etc.) that doesn't cost too much and have narrowed it down to a used Oppo or Pioneer. Both seem to offer outstanding sq and can be had for <$75 used.

I wonder if anyone has an opinion on which I should get- an Oppo (970?) or one of the various Pioneer (Elite) models? It will only be used as an audio player, and I can use the internal DACs OR HDMI to my pre-pro.

Thanks for the help; there's A TON of information out there that I've been wading through to decide which to get.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

I've yet to hear someone say a bad thing about Oppo. If it will do what you need, that's where I would go.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While I am quite fond of OPPO, if an Audio Only Player, I would not hesitate to consider Pioneer as well. What Pioneer Models are you considering? Also, the DV-980h should be close in price to the 970 and it has been a wonderful Player for me. Granted with an 83 and a 93, it does not see much use these days.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

wgmontgomery said:


> Hi. I've been doing some research (on Stereophile and the like) and checked here, craigslist and eBay, and I'm a bit stuck. I need a universal player (SACD, DVD-A, etc.) that doesn't cost too much and have narrowed it down to a used Oppo or Pioneer. Both seem to offer outstanding sq and can be had for <$75 used.
> 
> I wonder if anyone has an opinion on which I should get- an Oppo (970?) or one of the various Pioneer (Elite) models? It will only be used as an audio player, and I can use the internal DACs OR HDMI to my pre-pro.
> 
> Thanks for the help; there's A TON of information out there that I've been wading through to decide which to get.


I recommend the Oppo 980H over the 970 and, certainly, over a random used Pioneer (too many gotchas).


----------



## dboff01 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kal Rubinson said:


> I recommend the Oppo 980H over the 970 and, certainly, over a random used Pioneer (too many gotchas).


I had a DV-980H and it performed flawlessly for me until the day I sold it on ebay for the list price I paid two years earlier. Highly recommended as a universal player.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I actually made $40 when I sold my 2nd 980h when I sold it. It was due to literally having a bidding war. A big part of it is that it is Multiregion with a simple Remote Control Sequence. Unfortunately, OPPO's BDP's are not this way. This was due to the BDA (BD Licensing Organization) being quite stringent when it comes to Copyright and following all guidelines. When the first BDP's were released, it was only the Japanese Companies that were granted the right to build them. Some of it was due to concerns about Chinese Companies Backwards Engineering the Technology and piracy concerns.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

